# history of this site



## metis

Hi everyone! 'cause I am new in this site and I have been visiting it for few days, I'd like to know if there is a thread about the history of this site: when it was born, who made it and so on. I noticed, for example, that thera are people inscripted 3 years ago (or it seems so, if I understood correctly the profiles) that have already written thousands of posts! amazing wordreference-aholic I'd like to know more and more languages... anyhow, can anybody help me in this search? giulio\metis
p.s. I hope I wrote the thread in the right section of the site


----------



## Jana337

Hello, 

The forum was opened 2 years ago. Here's a birthday thread (still active) and here's the first one. 

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

It depends what you mean by the first one.
Jana means the thread for the First Birthday.
Here is the first thread on WordReference
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3
I don't know what happened to threads 1 & 2


----------



## moura

Hi 

I also have some curiosity to know how the origin of WorReference.com. I read in some thread that this is done by Mike Kellog, naturally with the help of the Mods, but has it some company structure? Is there some site with the "history" and "mission"? 
Sometimes I think of it, since I found all this Forum tremendously fantastic and even unique.
I've learn a lot, in English, Portuguese and also all kinds of human, social, cultural, political, etc. issues, since I'm connected.


----------



## Jana337

moura said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I also have some curiosity to know how the origin of WorReference.com. I read in some thread that this is done by Mike Kellogg, naturally with the help of the Mods, but has it some company structure? Is there some site with the "history" and "mission"?


Our mission is here. We do not have a specific page dedicated to the forum history as far as I am aware. Some insight can be gleaned from threads here in Comments and Suggestions. Here's an archive of threads. Some are purely technical but in many of them document the forum milestones.

The WR dictionaries are a business, the forums are not. All moderators are unpaid volunteers.

Jana


----------



## moura

Thank you Jana. But all did all this started? An idea of Mike?


----------



## Jana337

moura said:
			
		

> Thank you Jana. But all did all this started? An idea of Mike?


Probably, but I came half a year later. 

Jana


----------



## panjabigator

How did you all become Mod's?


----------



## GenJen54

Hi panjabigator,

This question comes up from time to time. THIS link should provide you with the answer you seek.


----------



## xarruc

> Here is the first thread on WordReference
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3
> I don't know what happened to threads 1 & 2



It interesting that so few of those original people have many threads. Do you have data regarding turnover of users. It would be interesting to know how long people in general stay around for. Of course if its comercially confidential...


----------



## Jana337

Click. Almost exactly one half of our members have posted just once or not at all.


----------



## cuchuflete

This may seem difficult to believe, but in the first few months of the forum's operation, twenty to forty members on line at the same time seemed like a busy day.  Of the members who were most active then, most remain members, and continue to participate today.


----------

